# Box Blind -Louisiana style-How to-Pic



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

We talked about this before, but I thought I would share my building experience of the Louisiana Box Blind.

Step one: get your self a "box" I chose the standard Port-a potty.
I purchased mine used (but clean) from a port-a-potty place.
Prices started at $25 bucks (depending on condition), this one was $75 bucks as it was in pretty good over all condition, and easy to get at.










Step two, clean up and remove any thing that you don't want to hunt with.
Sawzall works well, (fiberglass hard on blades), I built a floor by tracing out the bottom on a piece of plywood, then cutting it out. Added bracing (2X4's)









Step three, build stand, (don't need to, but I chose to build one, this can be anything you want, or as tall as you want).
Stand is 10 ft tall as I wanted to get a good view of my river bottom.
Lumber was about $85 bucks and another $50 buck for bolts.










Step four, add amenities.Cut in windows, added plexiglass, interior shelf/shooting rest, carpet (picked up from the rich side of town on the curb)(noise), office chair, (swivels and goes up and down, rummage sale $20 bucks)










Step five, decorate, DW loves to paint stuff, so I let her have at. Figured all the deer around will say,"Hey, check out the cammo job on that blind, I can't even see it!









Step six, transport to location, (lots of help, luck and bad words), set up, (again, lots of help, luck and bad words), and enjoy to new "Office".










Good hunting!


----------



## Raptor (Aug 29, 2005)

Great idea,thanks!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Excellent ideal you have there hunter63. Now if I just had some private land to construct one on, I would have it made!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just how big is that in side?
I have a couple of 4'x4' blinds and find them a bit cramped when I use the pack stove to heat them on really cold days.
Seems as I remember those things heating up nicely on sunny days though.

 Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Floor dimensions are 40" on the short sides, walls belly out a little, so actually has more room then it looks. Would be a little tight for a bow, but I use a short barreled rifle.

Looked at a perfab one at the hardware store, had the ladder running up thru a hole in the bottom, no place to sit down, windows too low, and they wanted over $600 bucks.
This one cost me about $300, and if I would have scrounged the materials for the stand, (like I usally do) it would have cost me a lot less.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

thanks for the information on the size. I think I'll look into what is on the market here. I also have a short barreled rifle in my Model 7 Remington.

 Al


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Hunter63

Had you cut your own poles, done your own lashing, would you have saved a bit of money on that setup?


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Nothing like recycling. Great idea.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Hunter63
> 
> Had you cut your own poles, done your own lashing, would you have saved a bit of money on that setup?


Yeah, I usually build with what I can scrounge up, but was sorta in a hurry to be ready for the early "earn a buck" season. Was Oct 16 thru the 19.

Happy to report than a good size doe was the first kill form the "office).
One shot with the .270 H&R Handi Rifle.

Nice and toasty on the cold rainy and foggy mornings.
(guess I'm getting soft).


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Hunter63, Like that boxblind design and am looking for a port a potty. Tell the Mis, She needs to paint on canvas, she's a good painter.:rock: Eddie


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Eddie, thanks, did tell her of your comments, she says thanks, and told me, "See, I'm not just a pretty face".

Anyway, she paints all sorts of stuff, lately on dryed gourds.
Does come in handy when it's time to do boats, atv's etc.

Good luck on your project, I'm liking mine a LOT.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Noticed your location is Wisconsin, but the title is Box Blind -Louisiana style, why?

Also wondered how it stands up to the wind since it is just howeling 31MPH with gust up to 45MPH here this morning.

 Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> Noticed your location is Wisconsin, but the title is Box Blind -Louisiana style, why?
> 
> Also wondered how it stands up to the wind since it is just howeling 31MPH with gust up to 45MPH here this morning.
> 
> Al


Actually,I first saw and hunted out of them in Louisiana. Hence the name.

Decided that I wanted one also.
My daughter and SIL's Pap-Paw have built several (actually a lot) and are set up on a couple of leases in La and east Texas.

Theirs are mounted on various kinds of stands over looking feeders.

The one in the pic's has 4 steel fence posts driven down, on the corners, one on each, and banded with metal bands to the legs and has stood up so far.

Guess we'll have to see.
Been real windy here (SE WI) also, have to go out and pick up some of DW's Christmas directions....some down the street. 
Also a thin sheet of ice on everything this morning.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We lost most of our snow except the piles, drifts and on the north side of wind blocks.
Had gust up to 55 MPH, some of the pegs holding a dog house blind pulled out of the ground. Had tied it off to a couple of trees or I would be looking for it.

Thanks for the information, Didn't see the post in the pictures.
 Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

AY, Good catch, that's because they weren't there yet.

Gotta tell ya that it works well, shot two out of it this fall, but a short barrel rifle is very handy.

If I were to build one out of plywood or some other material, I would make it at least 48" x 48", or even a little bigger.


----------

